# Brewing Salts - Where To Buy?



## MattC (4/10/10)

Hi all, I have found food grade brewing salts available from some sponsers websites, but I was wondering if there was anywhere else they could be purchased from that may be more local, supermarkets dont have them, not that I could find. I did find epsom salts (but not food grade).

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

Mate for the few bucks you spend sitting on your date at the computer and ordering from a sponsor you will have enough salts to keep you going till you and I can attend the snowball challenge in Hades. Apart from table salt, about the only thing I can suggest is a packet of McKenzies Epsom Salts from Woolies, but I bought a full set in 2008 off Craftbrewer and may possibly reorder in 2014. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jakub76 (4/10/10)

I bought bicarb from coles, had epsom salts from the pharmacy (for the orchids) the rest I get from the LHBS or online homebrew shop (OHBS?).

Might want to weigh into this one... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=48436


----------



## MattC (4/10/10)

BribieG said:


> Mate for the few bucks you spend sitting on your date at the computer and ordering from a sponsor you will have enough salts to keep you going till you and I can attend the snowball challenge in Hades. Apart from table salt, about the only thing I can suggest is a packet of McKenzies Epsom Salts from Woolies, but I bought a full set in 2008 off Craftbrewer and may possibly reorder in 2014. :icon_cheers:



Yes Bribie, I most certainly agree, just thought there may be something i could grab tomorrow locally, as I was planning to brew.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (4/10/10)

Calcium is probably most important. If you're that desperate maybe buy some calcium tablets?? (check what's in them first) but as bribie says - cheap as chips and last a while. I use about 2g each of calcium sulphate and calcium chloride per brew. 100g packets at a very cheap price means I don't often buy new packs. Last time I bought a new pack was because I used some at a case swap to brew close to 140 L.

Otherwise go without. They help things but you can brew decent beer without.


----------



## Banshee (4/10/10)

Try SIGMA chemicals.


----------



## katzke (5/10/10)

Sodium Bicarb Baking powder from the store.

Magnesium Sulfate - Epsom Salt, if they say to use it a a laxative then brew with it.

Sodium Chloride - Do not use Table Salt. Use Salt with no added Iodine. Kosher or fancy cooking salt does not have anti-caking stuff.

Calcium Chloride You may be able to find it at a shop that sells supplies for making cheese at home.

If you can not find what you want, and can not postpone the brew for a few days to order it, brew with out it.


----------



## jasonharley (4/1/11)

Does anyone use Damprid as a Calcium Chloride substitute for beermaking salts? It contains 95% CaCl, the remainder is NaCL and KCl.


----------



## geoffd (4/1/11)

Grain & Grape in Melbourne sell brewing salts, in 100g packs, or for about half the unit cost can be bought in 1kg, that's what I did, & will probably last me the rest of my life. from memory the dearest was $20 per kilo & cheapest $10, find a few local brewers & they might be interested in going halvies.
I bought from the brewshop MgSO4, CaCl, CaSO4, CaCO3.
From the supermarket: baking soda & non iodised salt (very rarely use it, probably unnessecary)

Happy New Beer :drinks:


----------



## slacka (4/1/11)

What would be nice is if your local home brew store sold pre mixed salts made to convert a 20L batch of tap water.
For example ...
Sydney -> Burton; Gosford -> Dublin; Melbourne -> London; Brisbane -> Dortmund


----------



## manticle (4/1/11)

I still don't get why anyone would want to deliberately brew with Burton water though. Find the pH and mineral content that's right for the beer you're making. It's been said before - most commercial breweries will probably adjust their water, particularly if it's high in bi-carbonates etc.

Germany maybe not but they still use the traditional step mash (including acid rest, acidualted malt etc) to balance that out - at least as far as I understand. I don't know enough about water chem to debate it but that's my very basic understanding of things so far.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (4/1/11)

slacka said:


> What would be nice is if your local home brew store sold pre mixed salts made to convert a 20L batch of tap water.
> For example ...
> Sydney -> Burton; Gosford -> Dublin; Melbourne -> London; Brisbane -> Dortmund



That's a great idea, would take the guesswork out for those who are not chemistry minded.


----------



## brettprevans (4/1/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Does anyone use Damprid as a Calcium Chloride substitute for beermaking salts? It contains 95% CaCl, the remainder is NaCL and KCl.


do you know what KCl is? if you did you woulnt be suggesting it. 
from the MSDS of damprid

Emergency Overview
This material is classified as hazardous under OSHA regulations.
OSHA Regulatory Status:
ACUTE INHALATION, SKIN CONTACT, EYE CONTACT: May cause irritation.
INGESTION: May cause nausea.
CHRONIC EFFECTS: None known.
Target Organs: Stomach, Upper Respiratory Tract
Primary Routes of Entry: Ingestion, Inhalation


----------

